# How to fix ceiling fan hum noise?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Is there any kind of dimmer wired to it? The reason I ask, is they are notorious for making the humming even worse. The cheap transformers they use in the motor is usually the culprit. They all hum a little.

Just a suggestion, If it's brand new, return it for another one or different kind. If your good at taking things apart and putting them back together, you can remove the transformers and place rubber gromlets under them, then reinstall them. That should quiet them down a little. You'll never get all the humming to stop. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice for you. Thanks.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

jmon said:


> Is there any kind of dimmer wired to it? The reason I ask, is they are notorious for making the humming even worse. The cheap transformers they use in the motor is usually the culprit. They all hum a little.
> 
> Just a suggestion, If it's brand new, return it for another one or different kind. If your good at taking things apart and putting them back together, you can remove the transformers and place rubber gromlets under them, then reinstall them. That should quiet them down a little. You'll never get all the humming to stop. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice for you. Thanks.


There isn't a dimmer wired to it, just a single pole switch. I don't think its the transformers making the noise. When I apply pressure with my hands on the saft-t-brace it pretty much goes away.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I think you pretty much located your problem. Now you need to find a solution to reduce the loud humming. 

Another suggestion if you think it might help or if it's reasonable to do; Install some rubber gromlets on the mounting screws of the safe t-brace between the joists one at a time so you don't have to remove the brace. They come in all sizes, take one of your screws to a hardware store and find one that will work. This acts in the same way as you pressing on it with your hands. Sounds like it's just picking up and amplifying the hum through the joists/ceiling.


----------



## word2yamutha (Mar 13, 2013)

jmon said:


> I think you pretty much located your problem. Now you need to find a solution to reduce the loud humming.
> 
> Another suggestion if you think it might help or if it's reasonable to do; Install some rubber gromlets on the mounting screws of the safe t-brace between the joists one at a time so you don't have to remove the brace. They come in all sizes, take one of your screws to a hardware store and find one that will work. This acts in the same way as you pressing on it with your hands. Sounds like it's just picking up and amplifying the hum through the joists/ceiling.


Well the problem is the safe-t-brace isnt attached to the joists by screws. Here is a picture of the product. 

http://www.amazon.com/Westinghouse-Lighting-0140000-Saf-T-Brace-Ceiling/dp/B0002YUS5G/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. The safe t brace looks like it thought of the rubber cushioning on both ends as well. It uses a telescopic pole for adjusting the tightness. Nice. Check tightness again. Maybe it's not tight enough or you overtighten it and the joists are making the hum louder. Just a thought.

How about where the box secures to the brace. Is that welded or screwed onto brace? Does it have some type of rubber cushioning there as well?


----------

